# El LCD quintuplica las ventas de LED



## Facuu (Sep 18, 2011)

Esta tecnología resulta actualmente la gran vencedora en la batalla tecnológica que se disputa en el sector televisivo. Sin embargo, el viejo televisor de tubo todavía sigue persistiendo en el mercado. Esta guerra solo tuvo una baja: el plasma.






}
La batalla tecnológica parece no tener cuartel. La aparición de nuevos avances parece desechar lo que hace poco era novedad. Tal es el caso de los televisores de plasma, furor hace unos escasos años, hoy prácticamente desaparecieron del mercado. Sin embargo, hay un sobreviviente que parece que todavía quiere luchar, aunque las fuerzas se le estén ganando: se trata del viejo televisor de tubo.

Incluso este año las nuevas tecnologías podrán superar a los viejos televisores en venta. Pero como en una guerra, el LCD sólo puede superarlo con la ayuda de un nuevo enemigo que ya entró en escena: el LED. En esta realidad el tubo parece tener aun una larga vida en el mercado, al menos hasta que los precios de “lo nuevo” comiencen a caer.

Según las proyecciones volcadas hoy por un matutino porteño, este año sólo se venderán 800 mil unidades de televisores tradicionales mientras que el LCD y el LED llegará a los 1.7 millones.

Párrafo aparte merece la batalla interna que disputan actualmente el bando conformado por el LCD y el LED. Esta disputa tiene todavía un ganador claro, quizás por el mismo argumento que hasta ahora sostuvo el tubo para ser el vencedor: el precio. En nuestro país las ventas de LCD quintuplican a las de LED, que ofrece una tecnología mas ecológica pero más cara. 

Fuente: http://www.infobae.com/notas/606209-El-LCD-quintuplica-las-ventas-de-LED.html


----------



## Robo (Sep 18, 2011)

interesante, aunque no comparto eso de que por ahorrarnos un par de obamas estemos haciendo mal al planeta, luego no podremos respirar obamas ni comerlos


----------



## Alejandrodb2006 (Sep 18, 2011)

¡No veo la hora de tener el LED de 40!, muy buen informe.


----------



## Facuu (Sep 18, 2011)

Alejandrodb2006 dijo:


> ¡No veo la hora de tener el LED de 40!, muy buen informe.



Gracias .... =) es mi primer tema y la verdad me gusto mucho esa informacion


----------



## rash (Sep 19, 2011)

....facu esta bien el tema.... pero por aquí en España la gente se ha vuelto loca y sólo compra LED.... 
.....ahhh quien se acordará de los TRC dentro de unos años....
saludos


----------



## fdesergio (Sep 19, 2011)

Facuu dijo:


> Esta tecnología resulta actualmente la gran vencedora en la batalla tecnológica que se disputa en el sector televisivo. Sin embargo, el viejo televisor de tubo todavía sigue persistiendo en el mercado. Esta guerra solo tuvo una baja: el plasma.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aclarando, los TVs LEd no son mas que LCD con backlight en base a LEDs por lo tanto SON MAS CAROS, los que llaman LCD son eso pero con backlight en base a tubos de luz blanca o CCFL, si bien los llamados LEDs presentan mejor imagen debido a que se pueden controlar mejor la puz posterior y por ende mejorar la relacion de contraste ambos son LCDs, chauuuuuuuu


----------



## fernandob (Sep 19, 2011)

igual, no hay que olvidar que son tecnologias NUEVAs esto de el led con iluminacion atras o al lado o a no se donde.
nuevoto todo esto.
y los efectos en los ojos ?? por el tiempo que uno esta en la TV o en la compu ??? 

yo le daria prioridad a un TV que no me agrede a la vista por sobre uno que se ve todo muy lindo brillante y en 5D


----------



## Picodella (Sep 19, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> igual, no hay que olvidar que son tecnologias NUEVAs esto de el led con iluminacion atras o al lado o a no se donde.
> nuevoto todo esto.
> y los efectos en los ojos ?? por el tiempo que uno esta en la TV o en la compu ???
> 
> yo le daria prioridad a un TV que no me agrede a la vista por sobre uno que se ve todo muy lindo brillante y en 5D




Hace poco leí un texto en la bbc donde se informa que la televisión 3D puede afectar nuestra visión

http://www.bbc.co.uk/mundo/noticias/2011/07/110729_salud_estudio_3d_fatiga_ocular_jrg.shtml


----------



## minerca (Oct 20, 2011)

Saludos a todos desde Ecuador, y gracias por el post muy interesante.


----------



## maezca (Oct 20, 2011)

fdesergio dijo:


> Aclarando, los TVs LEd no son mas que LCD con backlight en base a LEDs por lo tanto SON MAS CAROS, los que llaman LCD son eso pero con backlight en base a tubos de luz blanca o CCFL, si bien los llamados LEDs presentan mejor imagen debido a que se pueden controlar mejor la puz posterior y por ende mejorar la relacion de contraste ambos son LCDs, chauuuuuuuu



muy buena aclaracion!


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 20, 2011)

fdesergio dijo:


> Aclarando, los TVs LEd no son mas que LCD con backlight en base a LEDs por lo tanto SON MAS CAROS, los que llaman LCD son eso pero con backlight en base a tubos de luz blanca o CCFL, si bien los llamados LEDs presentan mejor imagen debido a que se pueden controlar mejor la puz posterior y por ende mejorar la relacion de contraste ambos son LCDs, chauuuuuuuu



Pues fíjate que no
Pantalla LED
Retroiluminación LED
aunque hay tiendas comerciales que anuncian los TV's  LED-backlight LCD como si fueran TV's con pantalla LED, tecnología LED u otras imprecisiones que llevan a confusión (la gente ni se da cuenta....)


----------



## eLBARDOS (Oct 20, 2011)

Y que hay con la tecnologia que falta por desarrollarse como las patallas OLED y las proyecciones moviles! 

Aun hay mas competidores para el LCD !

Saludos y gracias buen informe!


----------



## zenef (Dic 7, 2011)

fdesergio dijo:


> Aclarando, los TVs LEd no son mas que LCD con backlight en base a LEDs por lo tanto SON MAS CAROS, los que llaman LCD son eso pero con backlight en base a tubos de luz blanca o CCFL, si bien los llamados LEDs presentan mejor imagen debido a que se pueden controlar mejor la puz posterior y por ende mejorar la relacion de contraste ambos son LCDs, chauuuuuuuu



Yo tenía entendido eso también...


----------

